# JKS is down...



## Dave Martell (Apr 1, 2013)

....well....our PC is down. 

I've been having trouble with my PC for ages and it finally went pop. I replaced the power supply but it's looking like the motherboard is fried. I'm going to just buy a whole new set up and get it set up but in the mean time I won't be able to return emails or ship orders. Since I'm on a borrowed PC to send this message I doubt that I'll be here again until the new PC is set up. I'm very sorry for any inconvenience this may cause.


----------



## markenki (Apr 1, 2013)

Bummer. Good luck, Dave! Hope you sort it out quickly.


----------



## El Pescador (Apr 2, 2013)

Now that you sold KKF you're rich! why settle for one new set up when you can afford at least 2 or 3?


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 2, 2013)

Ha! I did just buy a new PC.....only one though Pesky 

Still working on getting it running correctly and then there's the email thing and the old hard drive info needs transferring. What a time killer working on PCs is, I could never do this for a business I'd be even more bald than I already am.


----------



## jazzybadger (Apr 2, 2013)

Dave Martell said:


> Ha! I did just buy a new PC.....only one though Pesky
> 
> Still working on getting it running correctly and then there's the email thing and the old hard drive info needs transferring. What a time killer working on PCs is, I could never do this for a business I'd be even more bald than I already am.



Working on PCs can indeed drive one batty. Then again whenever I work on my cars I thank the gods I typically just have to deal with PCs.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Apr 2, 2013)

Dave Martell said:


> What a time killer working on PCs is...



Agreed, which is why I recommend you return your new PC and pick up a Mac!  

:flame:

(Seriously though, setting up a new Mac if you are coming from one could not be easier.)


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm going on record here and stating that Windows 8 flat out blows. :beatinghead:


----------



## ThEoRy (Apr 3, 2013)

Dave Martell said:


> I'm going on record here and stating that Windows 8 flat out blows. :beatinghead:



What??! Come on Dave, it will grow on you real fast. Much quicker and more stable.


----------



## Notaskinnychef (Apr 3, 2013)

I haven't tried 8 but was a fan of 7, much smoother and more efficient.


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 3, 2013)

I sure hope it grows on me, right now it feels like a lot more clicking is going on.


----------



## Admin (Apr 3, 2013)

I have a friend who handles the IT for a few companies in Austin and they are all upgrading to eight. He hates it and it's causing a lot of issues. Let me know what you think of it. I'm still on seven and I love it!


----------



## mhenry (Apr 3, 2013)

I still hate 8 after having it for awhile. It sucks. I am having to re-learn how to use a computer.


----------



## Rottman (Apr 3, 2013)

Win 7 is ok but 8 takes a while to get used to (well, I hate it). GF bought a laptop with 8 and I had to use google to find out how to shut the damn thing off.....


----------



## jayhay (Apr 3, 2013)

Yup, win 8 is not so great. I mean you can adjust to the new workflow, but I really don't like the metro start screen. Try this if you want the good ole start menu back. Free and awesome.

http://www.iobit.com/iobitstartmenu8.php


----------



## Zwiefel (Apr 3, 2013)

My employer recently forced me to switch to RedHat on my work laptop....I'd love to have 8 instead!


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 3, 2013)

Where's the flippin taskbar when using a browser? I can't even see what time it is!!! Grrrrrr


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 3, 2013)

Bring back Windows 98 - best ever!


----------



## jayhay (Apr 3, 2013)

Dave Martell said:


> Where's the flippin taskbar when using a browser? I can't even see what time it is!!! Grrrrrr



Check out my link above, you'll get it right back with that free app.


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 3, 2013)

jayhay said:


> Check out my link above, you'll get it right back with that free app.




Freakin brilliant Jay! This works great - thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :bliss:


----------



## kalaeb (Apr 3, 2013)

Dave Martell said:


> Bring back Windows 98 - best ever!



Agreed, 98 was the best.


----------



## jayhay (Apr 3, 2013)

Dave Martell said:


> Freakin brilliant Jay! This works great - thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :bliss:



No prob, good sir


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 3, 2013)

OK since Jay hooked me up I'm starting to feel a lot better about W8. It's a lot quicker on opening browsers, restarts, and all the usually slow Windows issues.


----------



## Mike9 (Apr 3, 2013)

Not for nothin' but if you have a business you should plan on a new PC every three years - anything beyond that is bonus time. Mobos, video cards, hd's, PSUs, ect. in general have a 3 yr life expectancy.

And always remember - *"The probability of a crash is directly proportional to the time elapsed since your last save"*


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 3, 2013)

So true!


----------



## Miles (Apr 4, 2013)

Dave Martell said:


> I'm going on record here and stating that Windows 8 flat out blows. :beatinghead:



I went through the same headache a month or two back. Managed to somehow save everything off the drive by downloading it to a new drive before reloading the OS. We were running Vista and as I went through setting it up again, Ms offered to upgrade us to Win 8. Why not?, I thought. So far, although I am more accustomed to it, I really wish I hadn't done it. Win 8 is anything but simple or intuitive. The way everything is organized is to put it politely, completely messed up and the mail program is absurdly limited. I do feel your pain, Dave.

Will definitely have to check out Jay's link. Looks promising!


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 4, 2013)

I'm missing Windows Explorer (which was replaced by some "library" thing) as well as Microsoft Photo Editor (just gone altogether). Explorer not being available hurts, I always preferred the old school file system.

Also, I purchased Microsoft Office 2013 (for $199!!!!) just for Outlook (that's whacked and unbelievably complicated) & Excel (which I'm now scared to even open). 

This has been one of the most painful computer re-dos I've been involved with ever.


----------



## ThEoRy (Apr 4, 2013)

Explorer is not gone, just go to the desktop it's at the bottom.


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 4, 2013)

ThEoRy said:


> Explorer is not gone, just go to the desktop it's at the bottom.




Well it's sort of the same but not exactly. I've been finding it hard to use but I'm coming from XP so it's going to be different. I'm sticking with it Rick!


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 5, 2013)

JKS is back so please feel free to beat me up again


----------

